# Revell '68 Firebird



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

What do you think?


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

Looks very nice - I like the color

Do you have any shots of the interior or underhood?


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)




----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)




----------



## tolenmar (Dec 5, 2011)

Nicely done. Very good job.


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

beautiful!


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

Thanks!


----------



## Vegar (Nov 25, 2011)

Looks great
I have to finish my own someday soon


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

Thanks! This kit was pretty much trouble-free fit was great!


----------



## Vegar (Nov 25, 2011)

Mine is a Revell kit too. Build stock or dragrace. Only issue so far was the fan shroud. Im using a blower assembly and the blowerbelt hit the shroud. I ended up removing it from the radiator.


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

wEll I don't think you would use the fan shroud with the blower assembly.


----------



## Vegar (Nov 25, 2011)

I dont think so, either... Oh well, lesson learned


----------



## kenofyork (Apr 21, 2012)

I like this kit a lot. It reminds me I got to fix the transmission in this old one.


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

Wow! Just about the same color!


----------

